
Yahoo Announces Public Disclosure of National Security Letters - danielsiders
https://yahoopolicy.tumblr.com/post/145258843473/yahoo-announces-public-disclosure-of-national
======
rphillips
Does anyone else find it odd that these letters are not signed by a judge and
are signed by the 'Special Agent in Charge?'

~~~
dragonwriter
It would be odd if an NSL was signed by a judge, since NSLs are administrative
directives that do not need to be approved in advance by a judge (they, and
any associated non-disclosure order, can be challenged in court _after_
issued.)

~~~
rphillips
Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.

